# MERMAID!!! Challenge August 2005



## Sanne (Aug 3, 2005)

make yourself the prettiest mermaid!!!!!


here's my input!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 3, 2005)

Very nice Sanne.


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 3, 2005)

oooh- I love the 'scales' !!!


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 3, 2005)

Very Cool!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 3, 2005)

very creative sanne!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's one from awhile ago that Zena kindly jazzed up for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









She's *amazing*! Thanks so much Zena!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 3, 2005)

i was told this one was 'mermaid-y' i'll hopefully make one for this theme in a bit..


----------



## Qtspldprncs (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_Here's one from awhile ago that Zena kindly jazzed up for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









She's *amazing*! Thanks so much Zena!_

 

I love this...what colors r u wearing??


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks so much! It's on there but it's reeeeally really tiny. When she posted it , it was bigger, I dunno what I'm doing wrong, ah well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes: MAC Brill, Lucky Green, Parrot, Nylon, Urban Decay Pyrotechnics glitter liner, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara

Lips: MAC Deceptive l/s and Enchantress l/g


----------



## tracie (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm really new at this, but theres no better time to start than now I guess.











mac prismique, juxt, peridot, and freshwater.  UD vert.

face - clinique superbalanced in cream chamois, shimmer brick bronzer, and a bit of MAC NC 30 powder.


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 4, 2005)

So I think I might have gone a bit overboard on this one....

















just kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that was halloween hmmm 2 years ago now...here are the pix from my mermaid attempt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























hope you like it!


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: new challenge: MERMAID!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_make yourself the prettiest mermaid!!!!!


here's my input!









_

 
OMGOSH!  Your skin looks more gorgeous everytime I see you!  Well, everytime I see your looks, LOL.  It is because of you I got the 187 brush and I LOVE IT!  I saw someone use it for foundation once and I was not impressed, but after seeing you use it . . . had to have it!  Ok, so I must ask, what are you wearing in this pic?  Please do tell all =)  TIA =)  ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS LOOK!  LOVE it!  Btw, I saw this because someone posted it on MUA and you got tons of comlements over there =)  Ok, thanks again! =)


----------



## msthrope (Aug 4, 2005)

sanne...would you mind posting what products you used and what you used for he scale template.


----------



## fictiontragedy (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_sanne...would you mind posting what products you used and what you used for he scale template._

 
I don't know what products they used but I think they used fishnets to make the scales.


----------



## Sanne (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: new challenge: MERMAID!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupluvr* 
_OMGOSH!  Your skin looks more gorgeous everytime I see you!  Well, everytime I see your looks, LOL.  It is because of you I got the 187 brush and I LOVE IT!  I saw someone use it for foundation once and I was not impressed, but after seeing you use it . . . had to have it!  Ok, so I must ask, what are you wearing in this pic?  Please do tell all =)  TIA =)  ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS LOOK!  LOVE it!  Btw, I saw this because someone posted it on MUA and you got tons of comlements over there =)  Ok, thanks again! =)_

 
aww thank you so much! 

I think that I'm very blessed with a smooth, clear skin, but love the stippling brush a lot. I love how this one can polish all shiny powder, and it's so easy to use!!! I usually don't use it for my foundation, only for the shimmer I put overneath it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used on my face golden lemon on my forehead, golden olive between forehead and temples, blue on my temples, violet just above my cheeks, and  pink pearl on my cheekbones! I used a fishnet stocking for over my head to provide the scales.
I have kelly green on my eyebrows, and blue peep liner. starpowder from make up forever as shadow, loose false lashes and dior ultimeyes mascara. and lipbalm I believe, but I'm not sure...

I posted these on mua as a preview, because specktra was off that time, I wanted to make people excited to make one too!

I love the other pics a lot too, they are gorgeous!!!!! you girls are so talented


----------



## user4 (Aug 4, 2005)

heehee, i think im gonna try this one!!!  i like them all so far!!! its gonna be hard to even have mine stad out a little!!! lol


----------



## user3 (Aug 4, 2005)

You all have done an amazing job!  Such lovely mermaids!!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Aug 4, 2005)

ahh i love them all! i cant wait till i get home to try this one out!


----------



## blahblah_face (Aug 5, 2005)

here's what i came up with.








meh it's not the best mermaid but whatevzzzzz


----------



## hazelinsight (Aug 5, 2005)

wow everyones look is great. it really inspires me to do it toningt hmmmm!!


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 5, 2005)

I walked past my bulletin board of MAC postcards and remembered the fish on the Aquadisiac picture, so I figured I would replicate it somewhat since it's sort of mermaid-y..

TONS of the following products were used:
Shimmermint Shadestick
Aquadisiac e/s
Swimming e/s
So There Jade Powerpoint
Silver Dusk Iridescent Powder
Porcelain Pink MSF
Blossom Up/Rose Hip Blush Duo
Play it Soft l/s
Flusterose Lustreglass


----------



## blahblah_face (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_




I walked past my bulletin board of MAC postcards and remembered the fish on the Aquadisiac picture, so I figured I would replicate it somewhat since it's sort of mermaid-y..

TONS of the following products were used:
Shimmermint Shadestick
Aquadisiac e/s
Swimming e/s
So There Jade Powerpoint
Silver Dusk Iridescent Powder
Porcelain Pink MSF
Blossom Up/Rose Hip Blush Duo
Play it Soft l/s
Flusterose Lustreglass_

 
that's what i was going for but i ended up doing like half my face! looks great!


----------



## Jude (Aug 6, 2005)

We got some hot looks here ladies.  Love!


----------



## Janice (Aug 6, 2005)

blahblah_face - That look is AMAZING. *LOVE IT*


----------



## Sanne (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blahblah_face* 
_here's what i came up with.








meh it's not the best mermaid but whatevzzzzz_

 
I love this, it's soo gorgeous!!!

what did you use one your lashes?? (the green lashes I mean)


----------



## Endit (Aug 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blahblah_face* 
_here's what i came up with.








meh it's not the best mermaid but whatevzzzzz_

 
Please don't take any offense to this, but I thought this also looked like the wicked witch in the Wizard Of Oz! Pretty versatile look. I think it's cool either way.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_




I walked past my bulletin board of MAC postcards and remembered the fish on the Aquadisiac picture, so I figured I would replicate it somewhat since it's sort of mermaid-y..

TONS of the following products were used:
Shimmermint Shadestick
Aquadisiac e/s
Swimming e/s
So There Jade Powerpoint
Silver Dusk Iridescent Powder
Porcelain Pink MSF
Blossom Up/Rose Hip Blush Duo
Play it Soft l/s
Flusterose Lustreglass_

 
Woah, that is awesome. It reminds me of the aquadisiac postcard but you're better.


----------



## Joke (Aug 7, 2005)

Sanne, completely loved your look! You are so creative!!


----------



## Sanne (Aug 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_Sanne, completely loved your look! You are so creative!!_

 
thanks


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Endit* 
_Woah, that is awesome. It reminds me of the aquadisiac postcard but you're better._

 
Aww, thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was even trying to do the pose from the postcard, but my boyfriend kept making me laugh, hehe.


----------



## Joke (Aug 7, 2005)

This is my first challenge, so I'm really nervous and excited!   

Sorry for my pose, I look like a dork.


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Aug 7, 2005)

lol. this was crazy.


----------



## ishtarchick (Aug 8, 2005)

OMFG you all rock! those are some really creative looks!!! loved them all! I'm so not inspired  atm I think i'm gonna pass up on the challenges this month... we'll see.
Ilovedisneyland, may I ask whay you used for this look? love the lipstick!!!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Aug 8, 2005)

lol on the lips was clear gloss, and this glitter i had that was like a white iridescent color


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 8, 2005)

omg omg omg..everyone's is so fucking great!!

Sane and melozburgner..how do u guys get that scale look..is that from an airbrush thing or something? and by the way you have a very hot boday! lol


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is my Mermaid look.
When i was finished i kind thought it looked more like a mermaid that you'd find in the icy parts of the sea lol. I used more icey silver and blue colours, i love the look though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 8, 2005)

singinmys0ng- lol thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and the scale design was done by using fishnets over my face.... and to make the glitter stick- I put hair wax on my face... put the fishnets over it.. and used a big fluffy brush to brush on glitter....  its super cool. my first time trying it- think Ill end up trying again with other stuff


----------



## Joke (Aug 9, 2005)

Henna Spirit: love your look!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 10, 2005)

woohoo i am so gonna put some fishnets on my head 2night!


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 10, 2005)

lol-  the look when the fishnets are still ON your head is by far the sexiest imo-  I wish I woulda taken a pic   lol   Good luck!


----------



## user2 (Aug 11, 2005)

I just turn in one of my recent EOTDs!
I found it while I was deleting some older pics on my pc! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Just imagine me wearing it along with Stereo Rose MSF and Flash of Flesh Lipglass and Slicked Pink Lipgelee!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 12, 2005)

you guys rock! i love all these funky looks


----------



## JessRocks (Aug 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_i was told this one was 'mermaid-y' i'll hopefully make one for this theme in a bit..




_

 

wow.....i love it....you blend so well!!!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Aug 12, 2005)

Dammit! I may have to just do this one!

I'm totally obsessed with mermaids...


----------



## MeganGMcD (Aug 14, 2005)

Love these looks!


----------

